# Pic Request: New Beetle with GTI wheels



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

Does anyone have a picture/photo shop of a New Beetle (preferably Turbo S) with the 18" BBS GLI/GTI style wheels (the honey comb looking ones)? 
I am also wondering if those wheels will even fit on a New Beetle? The lug nuts look like they would line up but I am not sure. I really like those wheels and would like to put them on my Turbo S. 
Thanks


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Pic Request: New Beetle with GTI wheels (RedTurboS)*

You're looking for the BBS RC's. 
They will bolt up perfectly. Golf/Jetta/GTI and New Beetle share the same chassis, so there will not be an issue


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

No, I am talking about the 18" wheels that come on the MKV GTI/GLI that look like honeycombs. I am wondering if those will fit. I know that the MKIV were all on the same platform and most parts fit with each other...but what about the MKV??


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (RedTurboS)*

Yes they fit and they look hot.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Bill: Did you even read his post?
MKV GTI wheels will NOT fit a MK4 Beetle. They switched to 5x112 with the MKV's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
SMG


----------



## Andrew Robot (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

get adapters then


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Andrew Robot)*

It's obvious you could use adapters, but he asked if the wheels would fit the car as they come, and they don't.


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 3:03 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Yesssssss, I read his FIRST post. My bad.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

At any rate dood, I thought the very same thing, "hey the holes on these wheels are round, these are guaranteed to look gr8", so I had an ORG member do a photoshop for me. I wuz wrong, they looked like @ss.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Yeah, they're kind of like Ragster wheels, just way uglier.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Yeah, they're kind of like Ragster wheels, just way uglier.









Moral of this story: Get the *Mark IV* GLI wheels.


----------

